# Is This Ebay Tudor Snowflake Kosha Or Not



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks good, but I thought I would ask the experts

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...A:IT&ih=007

How much would you expect to pay for a Tudor Snowflake Submariner and what is the

premium on an ex military example?

Thanks

Neal


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The "service" cost 315 HK$ = about Â£20.00, so even at HK prices, wouldn't think a lot was done. That's not to say it isn't genuine, but as a comparison, a "sub" Rollockopy costs as little as 200.00 HK$, about Â£12.00 in HK, then becomes around Â£30.00 here in the UK, so the service would maybe have cost Â£50.00 here for whatever was done?

Don't think you could get the back off any Rolex/Tudor for that here, never mind a "service"?
















Wouldn't you need to figure in the cost of a "real" service to any price you would be prepared to pay?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Flash Harry - there is fake info on the deskdivers article if you want to know what to look for...

Potz is on the money... although these are still moving up, albeit slower than a 6-8mths ago. Mil ones are worth more... but that depends on lots of factors...


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Well it went for Â£1410 in the end. I have seen two military snowflakes, one for the french navy at Â£2300 and one for the South African navy at Â£2200, is this the sort of premium you would expect to pay ?

Neal


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Flashharry said:


> Well it went for Â£1410 in the end. I have seen two military snowflakes, one for the french navy at Â£2300 and one for the South African navy at Â£2200, is this the sort of premium you would expect to pay ?
> 
> Neal


I saw a 1970s South African issued piece this weekend in Southport which was also for sale at about Â£2,200 - not the same one is it?

Even the 710 liked that one!


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

It was, but somebody has just reserved it. Such is life !!!


----------

